# Would You Please Let Me Finish ...



## Costas (Oct 18, 2012)

Άρθρο (ΝΥΤ) της γνωστής και μη εξαιρετέας "συνομιλιολόγου" Deborah Tannen με αφορμή τα ντιμπέιτ Ρόμνεϋ-Ομπάμα. Εγώ θα 'λεγα να της στείλουμε ένα βίντεο με τα δικά μας τηλεπαράθυρα ου μην αλλά και τις εκπομπές με τους πολλούς καλεσμένους, να δούμε τι θα γράψει...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2012)

Ναι, διάβασα και αλλού αρνητικά σχόλια για το ότι διέκοπταν ο ένας τον άλλον, και σκέφτηκα, "Καλά, ελάτε στην Ελλάδα για να δείτε τι θα πει να μη σ' αφήνουν να μιλήσεις, αλλά εσύ να συνεχίζεις, και να μιλάτε και οι δυο συγχρόνως, μέχρι που κανένας δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα, και οι τηλεθεατές αλλάζουν κανάλι".


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2012)

Ξέχασες και το ότι με το που του δίνεται ο λόγος ο Έλληνας ομιλητής πρέπει να φάει το πρώτο δίλεπτο (τουλάχιστον) σε ευχαριστίες που τον κάλεσαν στην εκπομπή. Ακόμα κι αν το δώσουν το λόγο με ερώτηση (τι γνώμη έχετε για το Χ; Καταρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω που με καλέσατε στην εκπομπή σας...)


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

Η απόλυτη κοκορομαχία. Επίτηδες το κάνουν;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2013)

Τα παράθυρα του πρωινού του ΑΝΤ1 είναι πάντα χαοτικά. Πάντα. Απορώ πώς αντέχουν και τους παρακολουθούν οι τηλεθεατές του, εγώ όσες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει δεν αντέχω ολόκληρο λεπτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2013)

Κι εμένα με πιάνει πονοκέφαλος. Πιο πολύ μου την δίνει που επαναλαμβάνουν την ίδια φράση ξανά και ξανά

-ακούστε με...
-γι' αυτό δέχεστε...
-ακούστε με...
-γι' αυτό δέχεστε...
-ακούστε με...
-γι' αυτό δέχεστε...

Επίσης μού την δίνουν απίστευτα οι παρουσιαστές που δεν κάνουν απολύτως μα απολύτως τίποτα. Θα 'θελα να 'ξερα, υπάρχει κόσμος που στ' αλήθεια παρακολουθεί αυτό το πράγμα και το διατηρούν τα κανάλια σαν τακτική; Ελπίζουν να εξελιχθεί σε μπουκέτα για να κάνουν νούμερα; Τι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2013)

Το απίστευτο είναι ότι δεν πετάγεται ο Ντινόπουλος... Που σημαίνει ότι κάτι κάνουν καλά (για τον Ντινόπουλο).


----------

